# tell a stripper what to do!



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://rock1053.com/pages/virtualstripper/loadtest_384.swf


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

alright. I am not going to fall for this again. You tell them what to do and they do nothing.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

you just dont know how to talk to a lady,thats all!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ah, Feldy.
You are my internet hero.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

feldjager said:


> you just dont know how to talk to a lady,thats all!


How many ladies do you know that walk around in their underwear and carry a whip? LOL.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

thats one of the cooler one of those I have seen. Nice Work!!


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i know of 2 !


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

feldjager said:


> i know of 2 !


I don't believe you. Show me pictures.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It worked fine for me and was very realistic. I asked her for affection and honesty and she just stood there, lol.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

Vlad said:


> It worked fine for me and was very realistic. I asked her for affection and honesty and she just stood there, lol.


yeah I told her to lick the pole and she was all confused. I guess its better then the chicken one I seen back in the day.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

show you the pictures!!!!!!!!

hell i ain't devosed yet. look them up in the future on www.feldy'sxwife.com


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I didn't think you were talking about yourself. And you said there were two. Who is the other?

Plus, being a stripper implies that she strips. I didn’t see her do that. Is there a password to get her to do it, or what?


----------

